# Mojaraa Digitial are Scammers!



## jrm@ (Jul 13, 2012)

Do not order anything from Mojaraa Digitial.  They take your money, but don't send you anything.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 13, 2012)

Reseller Ratings has an interesting page: http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Mojarra_Digital.


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 13, 2012)

You can find lots of complaints now, but when I ordered from them at the beginning of June they still had USA contact information and things seemed OK.  The first indication something was wrong was when I was billed almost immediately before the order shipped.  I later found out that this is not illegal in most jurisdictions, but what is illegal is to say it will ship in x time, bill the customer, then not ship it within the specified time.  It is against most credit card issuer policies though. 

Here are some links that were helpful to me when dealing with this (applies to those in or ordering from Canada or the USA).

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/edu/pubs/consumer/credit/cre28.shtm
http://www.consumerhandbook.ca/en/topics/consumer-protection/online-shopping


----------



## sossego (Jul 13, 2012)

[CMD="whois mojarradigital.net"][/CMD]
There is a command above but not showing. The command is shown below in the code tags.


```
whois mojarradigital.net
```



> Domain Services Provided By:
> domain.com, support@support.domain.com
> http://www.tecnologit.com
> 
> ...



So, I was bored and needed something to do.


----------

